# port isabel / south padre island - offshore



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone in the area wanting to go offshore tomorrow or within the next several days speak up....................

the sea're predicted to be less than 2'


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*I would love to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Man I wish you had posted a bit earlier.... I took this next week off, but I have to deliver a couple of carts, help my kid with her business plan & need to get my boat in the water later in the week.

I love fishing out of Pt Isabel & am thinking of buying a place down there.,,.

Good luck to you.......

Supergas

BTW if you know anyone on any of the canals in Pt Isabel that wants to sell, I am interested,,,

Thanks again

SG


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Supergas said:


> I love fishing out of Pt Isabel


i'll probably be here thru september........

the seas should be calm all next month barring a storm


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sea're are getting rough!..............

Conditions at 42020:
Wave Height (WVHT): 0.3 ft

and steep!

all bets're are off for this saturday except for 
the bravest of souls thet're willing to take on
water that rough!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

ugh....here I am for a week off in Waco working on some old Dodge Muscle Cars.....would be nice to be fishing....


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Bill Fisher, Thanks again for the call last week! I ended up fishing the lights at night with the kids at the condo and we slayed the trout and had some fun with the Snook, the oldest and I took the kayak out for a little fun as well. Thanks again.
Mike



Bill Fisher said:


> sea're are getting rough!..............
> 
> Conditions at 42020:
> Wave Height (WVHT): 0.3 ft
> ...


----------

